# Jobs with Australian digital business



## bastensen (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi there

Looking for a great job in KL but cannot find anything? Expat partners having problems with work visas?

Unique Websites, an Australian digital business is moving their operations to KL in coming months. We will service our Australian customers from here.

In Australia, we run hundreds of websites and also run the Trading Post, the Australian equivalent of Loot. We have plans to dramatically grow this business, but to do so, we need great staff, in particular a customer service manager and cs staff (native english speakers) and top-of-the-range coders.

If you are interested in a job in a professional and fun growing business, please have a look at our vacancies on Jobstreet and you may apply from there.

Search for "Unique & Easy Sdn Bhd" in the Company Name field.

We have MSC status which makes it easy for us to employ the right people. We are located in Mid Valley City, close to the main expat areas.

Be quick - we are in KL w/c 23 Sept to do interviews.

Thanks for your time.

Jobs - Job Vacancy - Job Search - JobStreet


----------

